# Happy Birthday Rockstar!



## Raika (Aug 11, 2010)

*Happy birthday pal, hope you have a good one!*





P.S Give me back the oxygen I sent you by mail, go breathe some nitrogen instead.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rockstar i didnt know what cake you liked so heres a Mario theme






PSMG RAIKA Did you really made that cake i be Suprised if you did cause it looks AMAZING!!!!!! 10/10

PS again: and maybey this Cake will be your type it has your name lol


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birth-day rockstar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Spoiler



THE CAKE IS A LIE!!!!


----------



## Raika (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha no I didn't make the cake, I just reuploaded the pic cos that flickr crap wouldn't allow me to copy the link for the pic.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Aug 11, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Haha no I didn't make the cake, I just reuploaded the pic cos that flickr crap wouldn't allow me to copy the link for the pic.


Oh i see i was about to say ^^


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy birthday!
-insert random Google cake picture here-
Now, who are you?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 11, 2010)

happy birthday rockstar!!!
when are you going to spam gbatemp again ?
miss all your post and thread


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rockstar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I give me $5 ... I mean Happy Birthday!

Whoops I mean "Now gimme $5"


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 11, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Rockstar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GIMME $40 YOU RICH BASTERD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ok,ok, no how about HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Thoob (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Falcon27252 (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Costello (Aug 11, 2010)

happy birthday justin beiber!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow awesome cake Raika thanks man!
Thanks alot everybody


----------



## mameks (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## luke_c (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday man!


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, man!


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2010)

You were a good friend to me in the past, and even though you are retarded, you deserve to be accepted by society.

I wish you a very happy birthday kiddo!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> You were a good friend to me in the past, and even though you are retarded, you deserve to be accepted by society.
> 
> I wish you a very happy birthday kiddo!


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rockstar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Sadly, I have no cake, but I think you have plenty.


----------



## Adr990 (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy B-Day Rockstar!


----------



## Elritha (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy birthday, Rock a star!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Rockstar!





The only member that survived the attack of the ban-hammer!


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy B-Day


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 11, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> You were a good friend to me in the past, and even though you are retarded, you deserve to be accepted by society.
> 
> I wish you a very happy birthday kiddo!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Rockstar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the only one, actually.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks alot everybody I had a great day!


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 12, 2010)

happy birthday
hope you had a great day


----------



## Rydian (Aug 12, 2010)

Have a good one!


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm a bit late to the party (_fashionably_ late, I like to believe), but...

Happy Rockstar Day, buddy!


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy b-day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------

